# Made a fake radio station today



## Schroedc (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm involved with a local theatrical production in town (I guess I didn't say no fast enough ) and working tonight on a few props. Used the laser to cut out the letters and then hit them with rattle can black. Made up the lighted on air sign, the light up applause sign (I've got a foot pedal switch to light it up when appropriate) and a sign for behind us with a fictitious radio station.

Anyone know how to make a squeaky hinge? I can usually make one quiet up but of course I don't have a rusty hinge around when I need one.....

Tomorrow I'll finish the last of the sound effect gizmos and then dress rehearsal. Four performances in the next week.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 10, 2016)

Don't forget the painters tape, Mr. Nessman may need to close the door to his cubicle...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 10, 2016)

I looked this up for you regarding the hinge.

Take out the pin with a hammer and clean the pin of grease with Dawn and water. A degreased pin will make the noise you seek. If there is a lot of grease on the hinge itself, you might want to swab it out with a paper towel and some soapy water, but I would bet that a clean pin will be enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 10, 2016)

In honor of Colins radio station and Don's hawaiian help desk hints, I present my Maui shirt....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 10, 2016)

Add Wood Barter and I see a new hat design

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 14, 2016)

Here is my daughter and I after last night's performance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 14, 2016)

And here is my whole sound setup, some electronic effects, lots of old fashioned manual sounds.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2016)

That's really cool. Colin aren't you like 9 feet tall? Your daughter will have to hang around college basketball games to find a husband!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That's really cool. Colin aren't you like 9 feet tall? Your daughter will have to hang around college basketball games to find a husband!



She's 17, 5' 11" right now, and we think she's not done yet.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Which door did you steal off Kevin's house?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 14, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Which door did you steal off Kevin's house?



The biggest one of course.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Which door did you steal off Kevin's house?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That's really cool. Colin aren't you like 9 feet tall? Your daughter will have to hang around college basketball games to find a husband!



I'm a fairly tall guy but @Sprung makes me feel short....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 14, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I'm a fairly tall guy but @Sprung makes me feel short....



I don't know about that. I think we're pretty much the same height - or very close!


----------

